# STOLEN PADDOCK CLEANER, QUAD, TRAILER



## strictlyhorsey (23 October 2011)

EARLY YESTERDAY (SATURDAY THE 22ND) MORNING THIEVES BROKE INTO OUR YARD BY TEARING APART A FOOTPATH GATE AND STOLE OUR PREDATOR LYNX PADDOCK CLEANER, YAMAHA GRIZZLY QUAD AND A FLAT BED TRAILER.  IT HAPPENED EARLY IN THE MORNING AS THEIR FOOTPRINTS WERE STILL VISIBLE IN THE DEW.  FORTUNATELY ONE MUST BE AN ANIMAL LOVER AS THEY CLOSED A GATE BEHIND THEM SO THAT OUR 3 YEAR OLD COULD NOT ESCAPE AND GO OUT ONTO THE FOOTPATH AND ESCAPE, FOR THAT WE ARE GRATEFUL.  POLICE ARE COMING THIS AFTERNOON.  OUR YARD IS IN GIRTON, NOTTINGHAMSHIRE, NOT FAR FROM COLLINGHAM.  
THE QUAD IS DARK GREEN, GRIZZLY MODEL AND HAS SCUFFS OVER THE AREA IN FRONT OF THE SEAT AND THE HOSE THAT VENTS THE FUEL HAS GAFFERS TAPE OVER IT AS IT IS BROKEN OFF, ALSO THE BRAKES SQUEAK.  THE PADDOCK CLEANER IS A LARGE PREDATOR LYNX, HAS A NEW HOSE AND END, PUT ON WITH SCREWS RATHER THAN RIVETS AS THE ORIGINAL WAS.  IT HAS A NEW BATTERY.  THE CHAINS THAT HOLD THE BACK DOORS OPEN ARE NOT ORIGINAL BUT HAVE TWO DIFFERENT CLIPS AND WHERE THE CHAIN SWINGS BACK AND FORTH ON THE BODY THERE ARE MARKS.  IT WILL BE MISSING THE GANTRY THAT HOLDS THE HOSE UP OFF THE GROUND.  IF ANYONE IS OFFERED THESE FOR SALE OR IS SUSPICIOUS COULD YOU PLEASE PM ME.  OR NOTIFY NOTTINGHAMSHIRE POLICE.  ONCE THE POLICE HAVE BEEN I CAN ADD A CRIME NUMBER.  THANK YOU.


----------



## strictlyhorsey (23 October 2011)

I HAVE FOUND THE SERIAL NUMBER & PAPERWORK FOR THE QUAD.  YAMAHA GRIZZLY 450 SERIAL:5Y4AJ14W60506075
I HAVE BEEN A LURKER ON FORUM AND ENJOYED READING POSTS & INFO, SO AM DISAPPOINTED TO HAVE JOINED UNDER SUCH CIRCUMSTANCES & NOT FOR SOMETHING MORE ENJOYABLE.


----------



## irish_only (23 October 2011)

Can imagine how angry you are. Wishing you luck in getting them returned.


----------



## henryhorn (23 October 2011)

I am so sorry, when thieves stole our horse trailer it was horrible, and even now 19 years later I still check all old IW green trailers...
I am afraid your stuff is highly likely to be in a container and en route to Ireland, as we were told our trailer most probably was. I would still publicise it's description widely as HH and facebook covers an enormous area. Keep an eye out on non local adtrader and preloved too, you can add a message alert of the item and they email you when one gets advertised. Hope you get the stuff back...


----------



## strictlyhorsey (23 October 2011)

THANK YOU FOR THE THOUGHTS AND SUGGESTIONS.  I HAVN'T USED FACEBOOK SO WHAT OR HOW WOULD I DO TO GET THEM NOTICIBLE.  HADN'T THOUGHT ABOUT PRELOVED ETC. SO WILL DO THAT.  IT MAY SEEM SILLY BUT I AM SO DISAPPOINTED IN HUMANKIND THAT WOULD JUST HELP THEMSELVES TO THE THINGS I HAVE WORKED HARD FOR.


----------



## cally6008 (24 October 2011)

Police for crime reference number
Notify local horsewatch group 
.. who then in turn can send details round national horsewatch network


----------



## cremedemonthe (24 October 2011)

Hope you get your things back, I'd want to kill them if it were me, Oz


----------

